# لمن يريد شراء stepper motors يابانى sanyo denki



## md_matta (4 مارس 2012)

يوجد عندى حوالى 20 ماتور ستيبر من sanyo denki يابانى الصنع وبحاله جيده جدا تقريبا جديد 
وبسعر ممتاز 
الموديل 103h7126
2.5 امبير 
وموديلات اخرى كثيره من نفس النوع
للتواصل عبر الايميل [email protected]
او 0112793050


----------



## النجار2 (4 مارس 2012)

كم امبير للانواع الاخرى وبكم السعر


----------



## yamen Syr (4 مارس 2012)

حضرتك بالسعودية ؟؟؟


----------



## md_matta (4 مارس 2012)

من مصر


----------



## md_matta (4 مارس 2012)

يوجد stepper motors ماركه sanyo denki يابانى 
2 امبير
2.5 امبير
2.7 امبير
3 امبير
3.25 امبير
3.35 امبير


----------



## Hicham Wolf (5 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
بكم السعر بالنسبة لـ 3 أمبير ؟
والدارة إلي في الصورة هل هي درايفر ؟ يعني ممكن تشبك مع الإنترفاس مباشرة ؟
+
من وين بالضبط في مصر ؟


----------



## md_matta (6 مارس 2012)

*للتواصل عبر الايميل [email protected]
او 0112793050*


----------

